# Elk info/help in Medora area



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I know this is buck form just trying cover as much ground as possible--not to many people looking at the elk form right now
I am flying back from Alaska in late-December to help my daughter with her E-3 and 4 tag. Any info and help to narrow things down would be greatly appreciated.
thanks, ns


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its going to be pretty hard since 75 percent of the bulls are in the park right now.. I guess glassing and talking to the landowners who want $500 for access will help ya.


----------



## Elkoholic (Oct 29, 2008)

When are you planning on going....I still have my ND tag to fill as well. @ weeks of hunting did not do the trick in september lol...depending on what kind of tag you have cow/bull I could give you the legal in some of the grasslands were I scouted and seen a fair amount of cows, only acouple bulls. I have not been there since Sept though


----------

